
Show HN: Peep My Mouse - abusedmedia
https://fabiofranchino.com/peep_my_mouse
======
bbcbasic
Nice trojan

~~~
abusedmedia
Never thought as trojan, interesting perspective for further development like
self trojan experiments.

